# Noise that sounds like 'pinging'



## Silenkachan (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello everyone :heartlove

Problem: Every once in a while, a 'ping' noise is emitted from my speakers. It's high-pitched and only lasts about a second. It's not a buzz or a hum or continuous at all, just very short and rather loud. It's not a beep or a chirp, really, it reminds me of a sonar ping. It has kind of a small echo to it.

System specs: Intel P4, 1.5GB RAM, Windows XP Home, Creative Sound Blaster Live! card (not sure how to check which version it is, to be honest, if that's relevant). Speakers are Creative Labs brand, though I don't remember which version (2 speakers + subwoofer). 

My first thought was the noise has something to do with the CPU being hot or a sound from the fan. But if that was the case, would it come from my speakers? When I have headphones on and my speakers turned down, I can still hear it over the headphones. It doesn't override any music that's playing at the time, the sounds play both at once. I'm pretty sure it's not from software, the noise is capable of happening anytime - after my PC boots up and there's nothing going on, while I'm playing FFXI, while I'm just surfing the web, while I'm watching videos... you get the idea ^^;

I'm merely concerned about what this pinging noise means for my system, although living without the noise would be wonderful! If anyone can offer me some help I would greatly appreciate it. :grin:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

This is a very common issue with creative cards and it has to do with IRQ. Go into your bios and try to designate the sound card to IRQ 5 (basically by itself). That way it wont conflict and casue that noise. Its like two people yelling at each other who MUST get their point across, you will be able to make sense of it. It the sound card is sharing IRQ with another resource hungry device (graphics eg.) then that will cause the issue. Its common, google it.


----------



## Silenkachan (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello! Thank you for your response, I was at a dead end. Hmm, if it's that common a problem, I'm surprised I couldn't find it - I guess I was searching for the wrong thing. :laugh: 

Even after searching for instructions on how exactly to fix this issue, I couldn't find anything of real use to tell me how to go about it.
I'm a little afraid to screw around in my BIOS since I don't know much about it, and I wouldn't like to mess anything up. Is there a step by step simple instruction anyone can give me? It's only because I don't understand this specific aspect of hardware that I'm a little confused. 

Thanks a lot! ray: ^^

~*Silenka


----------

